# The Newlywed



## Lmore728 (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm feeling hopeless.... my husband was divorced when I met him, with 2 wonderful teens that have been inviting and welcoming... His ex wife on the other hand has in 1 year completely ruined my happy go lucky mentality... I'm so broken and helpless. We just got married recently and it should be the best time of my life but I just feel like my world has come crashing down....

I'm sure this forum isn't for venting but I don't have anyone to talk to and I just don't know how to change back to my happy, joyful personality.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Without knowing more details about what the ex wife has done to you or your family...I would say hey girl, no one else can destroy your happy go lucky self.

No matter what has gone down you are responsible for your own zest for life and if you used to have that regularly, you can have it again.

Tell us more about what has transpired with the ex wife, but also tell us more about how your life used to be when you felt happy go lucky.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Come to the Sun, embrace his warmth.
Come forward and meet SunCMars.

Tell us your story in full.
Leaving out few details.

Most here are helpers, not Dentists pulling rotten teeth.
Surprise us not with forgotten gems that light up your tale, this Tale of Woe.

Thank you for coming.
How is it, how may we help you?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM.
This is a good place to get ideas, advice, rude comments, and dumb suggestions.
Most of us want to help.
We need details and examples.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Spicy said:


> Welcome to TAM.
> This is a good place to get ideas, advice, rude comments, and dumb suggestions.
> Most of us want to help.
> We need details and examples.


Huh?

What?

Speak for myself! :grin2:


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Huh?
> 
> What?
> 
> Speak for myself! :grin2:


Looks like we are the only two still speaking on this thread. Wow, it feels great to be in such demand doesn’t it SCM?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

@Lmore728

I put the onus on your new husband.
He should have shielded you from this crocodile, his ex.

He didn't.

She still has her teeth in him, it seems.

Sorry.

Maybe 2018 will be no-more for Lmore.
No more pain.


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

Have you had this conversation with your husband? Let me him know how you feel. In the meantime, seek some professional advice. There’s also a lot of resources online to help with the depressive mood. Every time you feel the ex gets to you put something on the list of things to do to make you feel better about yourself, work on your self esteem so that it is not dependent on someone else’s actions. Be your biggest cheerleader and supporter. 

It’s tough when the ex is a constant negative presence in the background, but please don’t let this define who you are. 

One good thing you could do is to give to others such as giving advice here on TAM. There are others in similar situations too.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

No one's life is so busy that they post a story about a major life crisis and then don't respond to it for at least 48 hours.


----------

